# More news on womens wear



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Forgive me fellow conservatives, but in an effort to be inclusive I thought I would throw this in. If memory serves me women's wear came up during the campaign, so I knew some people would still be interested. I will admit I found some humor in the article myself. I see they like to refer to Michelle Obama as Michelle O. I'm sure they didn't want to make any comparison to Jackie O, and hold her up as the new standard for beauty. :rollin:

I do have a suggestion for these dress designers. Get a biologist on your staff. That may leave you scratching your head, but if your a car buff you see things the rest of us don't see. If your a botanist you see things other people don't see. I have a major in Entomology, and although that doesn't include the Arachnids I have looked at a lot of them. Sometimes I look at a dress and boom guess what jumps into my head? Well, here, I'll give you an example.

















I can't help it, were all a product of our education and our life experiences.  It's like when you were a kid looking at clouds and you seen some that looked like a dog, or a donut, or something. With a background of looking at invertebrates every day under a microscope ----well, ------ this is what I relate to. 
I apologize to my liberal friends for this not being flattering, but it's like a rorschach ink test, you see what you see.



> FLOTUS's inaugural outfits sent designers to their drafting tables to design knockoffs and droves went to J.Crew to get those snazzy leather green gloves. But not everyone is happy with her choices. The Black Artists Association is chiding FLOTUS for not choosing any African-American designers.
> 
> They will send a letter to FLOTUS's office and appeal to her to include items from black designers in her wardrobe. BAA Cofounder Amnau Eele, who was a former runway model told Women's Wear Daily:
> 
> ...


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

haha guess you should not piss the people who dress you off.


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

i like this post.....comparing certain people with animals










Don't forget about Momma Grizz










Is it just me or does Sarah look a bit frazzled these days?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya, I have seen pics like that of many people. I suppose my sense of humor isn't politically correct, but at least I have one. I was shocked to see some Hollywood celebrities without make up. That chimp in some of your pics was as cute as some of them.

Momma Griz looks ok to me though.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd wrestle with that Grizz! :lol:

Problem with Michelle Omyshe'sugly, is you can't fix that with a dress.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

For anyone who has any doubts!!! of the first ladies lineage! :rollin:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

LOL, that's some funny sh**


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

This is the rest of the story! :rollin:

I was at the store yesterday, and I ran into Tarzan! I asked him how it was going and if he was into anymore movies.

He told me that he could no longer make any more movies as he had severe arthritis in both shoulders and could no longer swing from vine to tree.

I asked how Jane was doing, he told me she was in bad shape, in a nursing home, has Alzheimer's and no longer recognizes anyone, how sad. I asked about Boy, and he told me that Boy had gone to the big city, got hooked up with bad women, drugs, alcohol, and the only time he heard from him was if he was in trouble or needed something.

I asked about Cheeta, he beamed and said she was doing good, had married a Lawyer and now lived in the White House!!!


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Hilarious!! :thumb:


----------

